# IH 454 Changing the engine, transmission oil and power steering. How do the best?



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello.
I bought a tractor International 454 1973 diesel D-179
I want to make replacement of all oils because they do not know when they were changed, Power Steering very hard work as it is cold. You can not even turn the wheels as a negative temperature, and how it is warmer it is much better.
I found here to apply the oil UTTO (eg. MS1207). How best to carry out the replacement? I want to carefully remove the old oil and replace it so that everything worked properly.
The oil filter is removable if I have to clean?
Thank you in advance for your help
What else can I do after purchase?
P.S. I am sorry for my language. I am Polish and I use a translator.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Misior,

Welcome back to the forum.

Changing oil is a simple procedure. Remove the drain plugs, drain the oil, and refill with new oil. You can clean suction screens, but filters should be replaced.

You need an operators manual for your tractor. This manual details all maintenance requirements. Ebay has an operators manual for sale ($30-$40)


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey
I know that an oil change is a simple task. But what about the old oil bark remain in power steering? If I pour new oil to the gearbox is a mix of old that remains. Is that what can not be avoided?
Loosen the wires and pour out as much as possible it may be enough?
Service manual is available on this forum. Unless there is some other available?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can loosen connections and drain out some of the old fluid. You might try blowing out the system with air, but there will always be some old fluid remaining. If it is noticeable after you change fluid, you can always run the tractor a while and then change fluid again. 

If your tractor has an oil cooler, you can do the same with it.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok thanks, I will do as you say. I thought so.
I just thought that maybe it is some special way.


----------

